
Michele, Not in California - Mz
http://michelerebooted.blogspot.com/2017/09/michele-not-in-california.html
======
tomhoward
Wonderful to hear Michele, best wishes with the next steps.

------
philiphodgen
Hooray Michele. What a nice thing to hear. Makes me happy.

~~~
grzm
Indeed! Congratulations!

------
zephharben
This is great to hear, Michele! I hope you keep writing - it's been very
enlightening to learn about your family's experience.

~~~
Mz
Thank you. I will keep writing, though I imagine the themes will shift a bit.

------
tonetheman
Lovely blog. Please keep writing!

------
tomcam
This is heartwarming and exciting. Can't wait to hear what comes next.

------
ExploitsforFun
Great to hear that things are finally looking up, MZ. Good luck on the reboot.

------
1123581321
So happy to hear. I've enjoyed your contributions here and on Metafilter.

------
brudgers
Looking forward to your views from the new vantage point. I always appreciate
your perspective.

------
pasbesoin
Hi, Mz. I'm glad to read of this positive change.

Sending you best wishes! :-)

------
zem
good to hear!

